# personal trainer seeks job



## watamari

Hi, I have an American friend who's just moved to Japan to be with his newly wed Japanese wife. He's very athletic, and has trained in and trains others in baseball, personal fitness, competitive ballroom dancing, tennis, etc. Does anyone know where Americans go to work out in the Tokyo area, so he can start networking? I have no idea what the gym scene is in Japan, so I figured asking here might be a place to start. 
Mari


----------



## synthia

I suppose, like everyone else in the world, they go to the gym that is convenient to work or home. I don't know that you would find an 'expat gym', but you might.


----------



## april

Roponngi seems to have all-english speaking gyms. I have also sen advertisments for other gym stating they have english-speaking instructors. If your friend picks up a copy of Metrololis and checks out the advertisements, that might be an okay start.


----------



## watamari

*Thank you April*

Dear April, 
Thank you for the very useful info about gyms in Roppongi! I just forwarded the information to my friend. He's already found temporary employment as an English teacher, but I'm sure he'll appreciate finding a way to do what he loves most. 
Mari


----------



## jamesc

Try the Tokyo America Club ... a friend of mine was an aerobics instructor there ... she ran 2 or 3 classes per week while holding down another job.


----------



## KabukiChick

The Tokyo American Club has very high membership rates (at least I thought they were a bit expensive) how are the English speaking gyms in Roppongi? I've been trying to find an English trainer, preferably American who isn't afraid to push someone during a work out. I'm afraid a Japanese person might be a little hesitant to really push a foreigner...


----------



## watamari

*lost touch*



KabukiChick said:


> The Tokyo American Club has very high membership rates (at least I thought they were a bit expensive) how are the English speaking gyms in Roppongi? I've been trying to find an English trainer, preferably American who isn't afraid to push someone during a work out. I'm afraid a Japanese person might be a little hesitant to really push a foreigner...


Thank you for the post. I haven't been getting replies to e-mail from my friend recently, but did get a Christmas card. I'll send another e-mail to him and if that fails, I suppose I'll have to write the old fashioned way! I.e., it might be a while before I offer you a real response. watamari


----------



## april

KabukiChick said:


> The Tokyo American Club has very high membership rates (at least I thought they were a bit expensive) how are the English speaking gyms in Roppongi? I've been trying to find an English trainer, preferably American who isn't afraid to push someone during a work out. I'm afraid a Japanese person might be a little hesitant to really push a foreigner...


You should go visit my karate dojo then! When it came to training hard, my Japanese teachers showed no mercy and did not distinguish between races or gender.


----------



## KabukiChick

i've never studied karate before...do you think its hard to get into? I am intrigued by this though...


----------



## MyZeRy3216

KabukiChick said:


> i've never studied karate before...do you think its hard to get into? I am intrigued by this though...


*I personally like the aspects of Judo or Jui-jitsu better, but that's just me...


*P.S. - I'm leaving The States for Japan on February 23rd and plan to get involved in one or the other; after I can get off my feet. *


----------



## april

KabukiChick said:


> i've never studied karate before...do you think its hard to get into? I am intrigued by this though...


No it's not hard. Just turn up to a dojo (there are heaps and heaps, just ask around), pay your fees and be willing to speak a little Japanese and be respectful. If you don't speak much better Japanese it is probably better to go to a large honbu dojo where they are more used to foreigners who might not speak much Japanese.


----------

